
EMC co-founder kills himself - Chirag
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/30/richard_egan_obituary/
======
yannis
>Egan had an amazing life, encompassing involvement in the Apollo space
programme, the US Marines, starting and building the most successful storage
company on the planet, and becoming the US ambassador to Ireland. Finally,
aged 73 and facing a lingering death, he ended the battle decisively and on
his terms. He was never a shrinking violet.

Would you do the same? I would!

------
maxharris
"Maybe I don't have any compassion. Maybe these things I am doing are not
altruistic. If you do it for altruistic reasons, it will collapse. To do good
just to feel good is no good."

I especially like this quote, and I think this idea had a lot to do with his
success.

I wish the title somehow explained the fact that he was about to die from lung
cancer. While factual, "EMC co-founder kills himself" is a vast
oversimplification that probably leaves many readers with the wrong idea.

